# Small cracks in acrylic tank - Should I worry?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Should I be worried about these small cracks in my acrylic tank? The tank is 3 gallons.





































Is there any way to repair it?

Thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

You can try to get some acrylic solvent cement and let it seep into the cracks. But at 3 gallons, I'm not sure if I would be too worried.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

i have full bottle of the cement to fix it you can have it for free if you like.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Atom, is this your BRAND NEW Eclipse tank? If so, I highly recommend that you take it back to the store! They can get you a replacement tank shell for your Eclipse! Or, call Marineland and they'll mail one out to you. (They sent me a new hood and light when mine broke)

I've had Eclipse tanks for years and have never seen anything like that. Unless you're keeping a rhino in that tank, it shouldn't be cracking!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> i have full bottle of the cement to fix it you can have it for free if you like.


Thanks! I may take you up on that in the future I just tested the tank for leaks and nothing so far. I might just leave it for now.



Morainy said:


> Atom, is this your BRAND NEW Eclipse tank? If so, I highly recommend that you take it back to the store! They can get you a replacement tank shell for your Eclipse! Or, call Marineland and they'll mail one out to you. (They sent me a new hood and light when mine broke)
> 
> I've had Eclipse tanks for years and have never seen anything like that. Unless you're keeping a rhino in that tank, it shouldn't be cracking!


Oh no no...I got a second eclipse tank previously USED from another kind board member 

I was cleaning it today and noticed the tiny cracks. It might have already been there or it happened during the public transit ride. Either way it doesn't seem to be leaking, so I might just leave it for now. I was just being paranoid.

Haha, I wonder what would happen if I sent it back to Marineland! Not that I would


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry double post.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh, if it's an older tank then I wouldn't worry too much about the cracks in a small tank like that. I don't think that it will suddenly fracture. More of a cosmetic issue, probably.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would still throw some acrylic cement in those cracks, i mean 3 gallons isnt much but do you really want to clean up a 3 gallon cluster f


----------

